# When do you hang your Christmas stockings?



## newbymom05 (Aug 13, 2005)

Christmas Eve, or St. Nicks, or all of Dec as part of your Christmas decor?

I guess I'll answer my own question, in my family my parents always hung them as a part of the Christmas decorations, but I think I'm going to change the family tradition this year and wait for Christmas Eve. I'm curious what other people do/plan to do.

I love the holidays!


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

St Nick's Eve and Christmas Eve. We just use socks so they are not part of the decor.


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

We used to have them up a couple weeks before as the decor, but kids pull them and their heavy hanger figures down, dangerous stuff! They're going up Christmas Eve.


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

Can someone please explain about St. Nicks?

I thought people put their shoes outside on St. Nicks, what's up with the stockings?


----------



## MyLittleWarrior (Dec 19, 2006)

We hang them when we put up the tree and other decor, usually right after Thanksgiving. Then we take them down and fill them on Christmas Eve.


----------



## Jenn_M (Jun 8, 2004)

They go up when the rest of the holiday decorations do!


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

We hang them christmas eve. Santa "leaves" them. And we don't hang them with the tree & stuff. We hang them in the area most like a chimney, which is actually over the kitchen stove.


----------



## Noelle C. (Sep 3, 2009)

I spend serious time making stockings. Silk velvet, real rabbit fur trim, etc.. You bet they stay up!!


----------



## notjustmamie (Mar 7, 2007)

Not sure what St. Nick's is (will have to go google in a moment), but we put stockings up on Christmas Eve, same as all our other decorations. We take everything down the weekend after Epiphany (Jan. 6).


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *atobols* 
Can someone please explain about St. Nicks?

I thought people put their shoes outside on St. Nicks, what's up with the stockings?

Some people put up stockings instead of shoes on the Feast Day of St Nicholas which is December 6th. We did stockings as a kid. We've done either for ds. He remembers using a boot the best because that's what we did last year because his stuff wouldn't have fit in a sock, lol.


----------

